# CDL SF 300 wsm



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

:help::help:

i have a remington model 700 CDL SF in 300 wsm and i cant seem to get it to shoot right at all i cant get a group for nothing. 
i have tried a number of loads in it and also i have tried alot of different grains of powder in each. 
180 gr accubonds with IMR4350.
180 gr accubonds with RL22.
180 gr Nosler P.P.T. with RL22.

i was wondering if anyone here shoots this gun and was having the same problems?
any suggestions?
what are yalls favorate 300 wsm loads?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I've got one.The first thing I did before I even shot it was,free float the barrel and bed the recoil lug.I have only shot 165gr Hornadys and she is a shooter.IMR-4350with 65.0grs and 69.0grs of Win. WXR or Reloader-22.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Check your SCOPE most scopes cannot handle the 300 WSM ive seen 4 malfunction due to the shock from it.

I run a magnum rated VXL Leupold



Mr Yellowfin said:


> :help::help:
> 
> i have a remington model 700 CDL SF in 300 wsm and i cant seem to get it to shoot right at all i cant get a group for nothing.
> i have tried a number of loads in it and also i have tried alot of different grains of powder in each.
> ...


----------



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Check your SCOPE most scopes cannot handle the 300 WSM ive seen 4 malfunction due to the shock from it.
> 
> I run a magnum rated VXL Leupold


i have made sure everything was tight this was my first thought too. 
i have a swarovski 4-12-50 on the gun.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

A good friend of mine bought one and had the same problem with factory loads. He is sending the rifle back to Remington to have them take a look at it. He had a hard time getting the rifle to group. It acted like the barrel was hot when trying to get a group to zero the scope. He double sandbagged the rifle to make sure it would not move, tried multiple optics and continued to have the same problem. Hopefully Remington takes care of it for him.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Drop down to a retumbu 150gr with a ballistic tip.. I got some loads if you want to work on it. trade you some 180's for them



Mr Yellowfin said:


> i have made sure everything was tight this was my first thought too.
> i have a swarovski 4-12-50 on the gun.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We have had to send two 700 SF back to the factory due to them not grouping. One was a crown issue, and the other I never heard. They both came back shooting much better. I would try 165s before going to the trouble of sending it back. Also, did you do a proper break in procedure?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Correct If I'm Wrong...*

BUT wasn't the big thing with the short mags to lighter bullets fast and burn less powder? Seems the barrel twist was more suited for lighter bullets.

If that is true I'd trys loading some 150gr Accubonds (or what ever the lightest gr. weight is...I don't shoot/reload 30 caliber) and try that before shipping it out.


----------



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

Also, did you do a proper break in procedure?[/QUOTE]

i would shoot a couple times clean and repeat still no grouping. 
i have shot at least 50 rounds threw it. 
is this the proper break in procedure???


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Can I ask a stupid question? Did you bore site it at all?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

This is the way I was shown.

Clean the bbl before first shot. You would be amazed at the **** in there from the factory.

Shoot one shot and clean again.

Shoot three shots clean again.

Shoot five shots and clean.

Every person I talk to has differing oppinions on how to clean and what to use.

It is a pain, but it will make the bbl last longer and clean up faster. Some guns just take a while to "lap" out the imperfections from the factory. Out of the 20 rifles I own, only two are factory. One is a 270 SAKO Finbear delux and the other is a 700 VSSF2 in 204. That 204 is the best shooting factory gun I have ever owned. It still won't touch the custom guns. If I were to show you a really good factory bbl compared to a custom bbl with a bore scope you would be shocked at the pitting and imperfections in nearly every factory bbl.



Mr Yellowfin said:


> Also, did you do a proper break in procedure?


i would shoot a couple times clean and repeat still no grouping. 
i have shot at least 50 rounds threw it. 
is this the proper break in procedure???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Can I ask a stupid question? Did you bore site it at all?


before ever pulled the trigger i bore sighted it.
i am going for a 1 inch group max.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Remington touts an out-of-the box accuracy. Should not have to do some voodoo break-in thing, especially since Remington does not recommend it in the owner's manual. Just scrub out the shipping oil and start shooting. If it does not shoot well with Remington factory loads, then kick it back to them.

Whenever Marlin starts producing their X7 in mag w/ a brake, then Remington will be in trouble.


----------

